# Gazpacho Seafood Martini - T&T



## *amy* (Dec 4, 2007)

Instead of the same old shrimp cocktail, here is another idea for Holiday parties/entertaining.

1/2 lb cooked shrimp, peeled, deveined
Green Bell Pepper, chopped
1 tomato, chopped
1 small can V8 juice
1/2 of an avocado
2 scallions, chopped
A few tbls minced fresh cilantro
1 small can sliced black olives
A few tbls lime juice
Sour cream
Tortilla chips

Combine ingredients except for the avocado, sour cream & tortilla chips. Chill in the fridge in a covered bowl. At serving time, peel & cube the avocado. Ladle the spacho mixture into martini glasses. Top each martini glass mixture with the cubed avocado & sour cream. Place tortilla chips (point side down) inside the rim of each glass & serve.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2007)

That sounds delicious.  I make a similiar dish and add a splash of tequila to it.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 4, 2007)

jennyema said:


> That sounds delicious. I make a similiar dish and add a splash of tequila to it.


 

Great minds think alike, jennyema.  I was thinking vodka, but tequila sounds waay better.   Then I thought about dipping the rim of the glasses in salt, but maybe too salty.  Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

What no Vodka Miss Amy?? I saw Martini and jumped! 

I do love the different "twist" on Shrimp Cocktail however.  It looks like a yummy recipe!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

jennyema said:


> That sounds delicious. I make a similiar dish and add a splash of tequila to it.


 

........... After looking back over the recipe, I can "see" tequila.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Great minds think alike, jennyema. I was thinking vodka, but tequila sounds waay better.  Then I thought about dipping the rim of the glasses in salt, but maybe too salty. Thanks.


 



IMO tequila has a taste that stands up to the ingredients very well. It's sort of salty, in a way. I get rave reviews when I make this -- they all can taste the small spash of tequila but hardly anyojne can figure out what it is.

I got the idea originally from this recipe: Spicy Tequila-Spiked Cherry Tomatoes Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

I stuff cherry tomatoes from my garden with spicy tequila-spiked gazpacho in the summer.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> What no Vodka Miss Amy?? I saw Martini and jumped!
> 
> I do love the different "twist" on Shrimp Cocktail however. It looks like a yummy recipe!
> 
> Thanks for posting it.


 
Hope you'll give it a try, Uncle Bob. Thinking out loud re the Vodka, maybe a hit or two of Tabasco or worcestershire might make it jump a bit more. Crab, lobster or a combo of seafood, could be another twist on the same old shrimp cocktail/gazpacho.

I like the restaurant-style tortilla chips (as they seem to me less seasoned), and you can scoop up all the goodies - shrimp, sour cream, green pepper etc with the chips in the glass. Let me know how you like.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

jennyema said:


> IMO tequila has a taste that stands up to the ingredients very well. It's sort of salty, in a way. I get rave reviews when I make this -- they all can taste the small spash of tequila but hardly anyojne can figure out what it is.
> 
> I got the idea originally from this recipe: Spicy Tequila-Spiked Cherry Tomatoes Recipe: Recipes: Food Network
> 
> I stuff cherry tomatoes from my garden with spicy tequila-spiked gazpacho in the summer.


 
Jennyema, thank you for posting the link.  Sounds like a great appy for the Holidays - or any time.


----------



## GB (Dec 5, 2007)

*amy* that sounds delicious and the variations you came up with sound equally good. I would be happy eating this for 3 meals a day


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

GB said:


> *amy* that sounds delicious and the variations you came up with sound equally good. I would be happy eating this for 3 meals a day


 
  Hope you likey.


----------

